# Low reflective black out material



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm on the hunt for a material to black out a space that is less reflective than the standard black plastic. I've been running a laser vortex in the garage for years with black plastic but the extra scattered light from the reflections off of the plastic and concrete floor detracts from the effect. I'm thinking landscaping fabric might be a better choice and is really cheap. I guess felt would works as well but would be mighty pricey to try and cover 2 20'x12' walls.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Ideally, a black velvet is what photographers use, but that may be a bit expensive for you. A cheaper option is using black tarpaper. It's not as good as the black velvet, but it's a whole lot cheaper, and it will work much better than the black plastic.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

I need to pick up some tar paper anyway for another project (chicken coop roof). I'll give that a try.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I use cheap, black, flat sheet sets from Walmart.


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

How about black muslin in front of your black plastic


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

If you're still looking, you might check out party supply places like Shindigz.com. They have a number of different rolls of black material. Customer service should be able to guide you as to what would be non-reflective. I know they have a matte black seamless paper roll 9' x 36' that it black on both sides. It's possible one of their black plastic tablecloth rolls could be matte finish.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Johnny beat me to the black sheets. We've been using sheets for years instead of plastic--the plastic is hard to take down and store from year to year, but sheets last a long time (and they're fine as they get more and more tattered for our other scenes). As our haunt is for a natural history museum we do our best to be environmentally sensitive and use as little disposable stuff as we can.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

For black non-reflective material I use the cheap landscape fabric. It's velvety, which absorbs light and super cheap.
Cheers,
ET


----------

